# Zimbabwe,belongs to Mugabe.!White people should stop interfering.



## 52ndStreet

We all know what the White European colonialists did in the former Rhodisia,now known as Zimbabwe. They murdered, raped looted and pillaged
the land of the black indigenous people of Zimbabwe.

Now they want the man of put an end to their plunder to step down.
I saw never,! Mugabe must rule Zimbabwe forever!.


----------



## Againsheila

52ndStreet said:


> We all know what the White European colonialists did in the former Rhodisia,now known as Zimbabwe. They murdered, raped looted and pillaged
> the land of the black indigenous people of Zimbabwe.
> 
> Now they want the man of put an end to their plunder to step down.
> I saw never,! Mugabe must rule Zimbabwe forever!.



We all know that the people of Zimbabwe are starving because they killed the white farmers and took their land and now they don't have any food.  Mugabe can only rule until the last of them die of the deserved starvation.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Againsheila said:


> We all know that the people of Zimbabwe are starving because they killed the white farmers and took their land and now they don't have any food.  Mugabe can only rule until the last of them die of the deserved starvation.



White invader thieves, never owned anything.The land belonged to Black people long before white people arrived.!


----------



## Againsheila

52ndStreet said:


> White invader thieves, never owned anything.The land belonged to Black people long before white people arrived.!



The whites made the land properous.  They created farms out of barren land.  They provided food for all of Zimbabwe.  Then the blacks decided they wanted that land back but none of them have the knowledge or the skills or want to put in the work to farm it and now they are starving.  I'm sure they'll die proud of the fact that they own the land they have no idea how to work so that they can live.

How many generations of whites owned that land?  All of a sudden blacks get greedy and now their greed is killing them.  

Like I said, they deserve to starve to death.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Againsheila said:


> The whites made the land properous.  They created farms out of barren land.  They provided food for all of Zimbabwe.  Then the blacks decided they wanted that land back but none of them have the knowledge or the skills or want to put in the work to farm it and now they are starving.  I'm sure they'll die proud of the fact that they own the land they have no idea how to work so that they can live.
> 
> How many generations of whites owned that land?  All of a sudden blacks get greedy and now their greed is killing them.
> 
> Like I said, they deserve to starve to death.



The white Farmers poisoned the land, before they left.You white people will all be driven out of Africa one day for your evil deeds!


----------



## Againsheila

52ndStreet said:


> The white Farmers poisoned the land, before they left.You white people will all be driven out of Africa one day for your evil deeds!



You'll have a hard time driving me out of a continent I've never been in.  I do have several friends from Africa who've invited me to visit and I may one day, but Zimbabwe won't be one of the countries I visit.  

You're a racist that refuses to acknowledge that the whites are what made Zimbabwe prosperous to begin with...you also ignore the fact that your own leader advised against driving the white farmers out.  

Nice going there..like I said before, you deserve to starve to death.


----------



## wayne

52ndStreet said:


> White invader thieves, never owned anything.The land belonged to Black people long before white people arrived.!



What about the Bushmen, they were there thousands of years before the blacks arrived. The Bantus used their superior steel weapons to slaughter the Bushmen and take their land.


----------



## PatBuchanan

If it weren't for "Whitey" Zimbabwe Blacks would just be inventing the wheel. I've seen video of them showering under a stream of cow urine and putting their mouths on cow's vaginas.......They're nothing short of animals.


----------



## 52ndStreet

PatBuchanan said:


> If it weren't for "Whitey" Zimbabwe Blacks would just be inventing the wheel. I've seen video of them showering under a stream of cow urine and putting their mouths on cow's vaginas.......They're nothing short of animals.



What you are seeing,are Blacks performing tribal rituals.And beauty secrets.
The Cow urine colors their hair.The Cow Vagina gives them nutrients.
Please,how about you Whites in Europe sleeping with German shepards in 
the caves during the last ice age in Europe.Give me a Break.And Eating uncooked raw meat.Blacks from Egypt had to go up there and teach them everything. Ask that Greek Aristotle or Euclid,that went to Egypt to steal all
the Egyptian knowledge, and then say it was Greek innovations and inventions!!


----------



## we_ourselves

This white American's two cents:

The land in Zimbabwe was owned by the indigenous people until it was stolen from them by white invaders.  Zimbabwe has every right to carry out land reform.  It is the crushing foreign debt burden forced on Zimbabwe as a result of a legacy of colonialism, and not the land reform, that is causing the problems we see today.  In fact, when whites owned farmland and it was producing, it was because Blacks (the overwhelming majority of the population) were cultivating it.

Zimbabwe's sovereignty is morally inviolable--neither the UK, nor the U.S., nor any other imperialist country has any right whatsoever to interfere in Zimbabwe's affairs.  That said, this doesn't mean that the Mugabe regime is acting in the interests of Zimbabwe's toilers.  Likewise, because we should support land reform does not mean that we have to support Mugabe's using land reform as an excuse to reward party functionaries at the people's expense.


----------



## Kenny

PatBuchanan said:


> If it weren't for "Whitey" Zimbabwe Blacks would just be inventing the wheel. I've seen video of them showering under a stream of cow urine and putting their mouths on cow's vaginas.......They're nothing short of animals.



Actually whites were still salvages living in caves when the first advanced civilizations were built in Africa by blacks. That is as far as I will go with this one because I dislike the racist tone of this discussion.





52ndStreet said:


> White invader thieves, never owned anything.The land belonged to Black people long before white people arrived.!




First, I agree that Zimbabwe was stolen by white Europeans and Zimbabwe's government has every right to carry out land reform. I also agree that those so Europeans are still interfering in Zimbabwe internal affairs. However, I don't see how could support Mugabe regime. I don't care how much of a hero he is, bad leadership is bad leadership. He is an unethical dictator. If Mugabe has any integrity, he would resign and allow a more capable leader to take office.


----------



## Toro

I'm assuming the OP is sarcasm.  There may be no ruler on earth more incompetent and venal than Mugabe as he rivals North Korea.  He's probably worse than Kim Jong Il given that Zimbabwe used to be one of the richest in Africa.

Even Desmond Tutu agrees.

BBC NEWS | Africa | Tutu accuses S Africa over Mugabe


----------



## 52ndStreet

Mugabe must rule Zimbabwe forever!.White people must leave now!


----------



## tigerbob

Toro said:


> I'm assuming the OP is sarcasm.  There may be no ruler on earth more incompetent and venal than Mugabe as he rivals North Korea.  He's probably worse than Kim Jong Il given that Zimbabwe used to be one of the richest in Africa.
> 
> Even Desmond Tutu agrees.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Africa | Tutu accuses S Africa over Mugabe



Agree.  I have a hard time believing 52 actually means this.


----------



## Agnapostate

Every "revolutionary" leader has the choice of being either Mandela or Mugabe once he takes power.


----------



## tigerbob

I visited our factory in Zim in 06.  Not one person I spoke to there (some white, mostly black) had anything but contempt for Mugabe, or Zanu PF.

While many still resented the legacy of the Ian Smith days, not one person blamed anyone but Mugabe for the country's current disastrous economy.

I visited Cape Town late last year.  Many of the people I met there were economic migrants from Zim.  To a man (or woman), they all poured scorn on Mugabe, many going as far as to say he should be executed for crimes against the people of Zimbabwe.

The people I spoke to were both Ndebele and Shona.  There was no difference along tribal lines.


----------



## WillowTree

we_ourselves said:


> This white American's two cents:
> 
> The land in Zimbabwe was owned by the indigenous people until it was stolen from them by white invaders.  Zimbabwe has every right to carry out land reform.  It is the crushing foreign debt burden forced on Zimbabwe as a result of a legacy of colonialism, and not the land reform, that is causing the problems we see today.  In fact, when whites owned farmland and it was producing, it was because Blacks (the overwhelming majority of the population) were cultivating it.
> 
> Zimbabwe's sovereignty is morally inviolable--neither the UK, nor the U.S., nor any other imperialist country has any right whatsoever to interfere in Zimbabwe's affairs.  That said, this doesn't mean that the Mugabe regime is acting in the interests of Zimbabwe's toilers.  Likewise, because we should support land reform does not mean that we have to support Mugabe's using land reform as an excuse to reward party functionaries at the people's expense.





I'll agree with that. No interference, even in the form of aid! None!


----------



## cunclusion

52ndStreet said:


> Mugabe must rule Zimbabwe forever!.White people must leave now!



Mugabe must step down. How could he just sit there and let his people die because he wants to stay in charge. Now this is not just a white people thing he has other African countries telling him to either work together or step down.


----------



## RoadVirus

52ndStreet said:


> We all know what the White European colonialists did in the former Rhodisia,now known as Zimbabwe. They murdered, raped looted and pillaged
> the land of the black indigenous people of Zimbabwe.


Don't forget creating the infrastructure such as roads and water systems, things that have since begun to crumble under Mugabe


----------



## carpe deus

For anyone to argue that Mugabe ought to remain in control of Zimbabwe is a greater insult to black people than the commentary of those who favor his removal is.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Zimbabwe must be ruled by Mugabe, for ever!.


----------



## tigerbob

52ndStreet said:


> Zimbabwe must be ruled by Mugabe, for ever!.



Back again?


----------



## Toro

tigerbob said:


> Back again?



It takes that long for dial-up in Harare!


----------



## Bootneck

52ndStreet said:


> We all know what the White European colonialists did in the former Rhodisia,now known as Zimbabwe. They murdered, raped looted and pillaged
> the land of the black indigenous people of Zimbabwe.
> 
> Now they want the man of put an end to their plunder to step down.
> I saw never,! Mugabe must rule Zimbabwe forever!.



Lol! I may have been absent for three months, but I see your needle is still stuck in the same old racist groove.

You should apply for a job with Mugabe. With your bigoted views you'd have no probem and you would fit in perfectly. Think of all that money you could siphon off into your own bank account!


----------



## Bobby_Ray

52ndStreet said:


> We all know what the White European colonialists did in the former Rhodisia,now known as Zimbabwe. They murdered, raped looted and pillaged
> the land of the black indigenous people of Zimbabwe.
> 
> Now they want the man of put an end to their plunder to step down.
> I saw never,! Mugabe must rule Zimbabwe forever!.



Surely, you jest? Man, get a clue, because this is no longer about white colonial rule, but the war criminal, Mugabe.  I hope the African Union runs his old ass off the throne!


----------



## Bootneck

52ndStreet said:


> Zimbabwe must be ruled by Mugabe, for ever!.




Yes, of course. After all, he's doing such a brilliant job with the economy. He's even had the foresight to introduce a $50 billion note to make it easier for Zimbabweans to buy two loaves of bread! 
http://edition.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/africa/01/10/zimbawe.currency/index.html 

Well done 52nd cul-de-sac. You really have risen to your own sub-standard on this!


----------



## Bootneck

Bobby_Ray said:


> I hope the African Union runs his old ass off the throne!



That'll be the day. The African Union couldn't organise a piss-up in a brewery!


----------



## 52ndStreet

Bootneck said:


> That'll be the day. The African Union couldn't organise a piss-up in a brewery!



This man Robert Mugabe, is a by product of White colonial racism.So all you 
white people have no one to blame but yourselves. If whites never came to Zimbabwe, he would have never been elected Prime minister of Zimbabwe.
Think about it white kaffir boys?.
Do you hear me mr. Buttneck, or what ever the hell that bootneck crap means?!


----------



## Toro

52ndStreet said:


> This man Robert Mugabe, is a by product of White colonial racism.So all you
> white people have no one to blame but yourselves. If whites never came to Zimbabwe, he would have never been elected Prime minister of Zimbabwe.
> Think about it white kaffir boys?.
> Do you hear me mr. Buttneck, or what ever the hell that bootneck crap means?!



No.  The problems of Zimbabwe lie directly at the feet of Robert Mugabe, perhaps the most incompetent ruler on the planet today.


----------



## tigerbob

Toro said:


> No.  The problems of Zimbabwe lie directly at the feet of Robert Mugabe, perhaps the most incompetent ruler on the planet today.



I wouldn't bother.  The people in Zim would prefer Mugabe goes (all except the ruling political elite and the thugs), but it seems to me that 52 either doesn't know, doesn't care, or doesn't believe it.  

Either that or he's just being controversial.  What other thread of his gets this many responses?  He must be feeling special.


----------



## Bootneck

Hey! 52nd cul-de-sac! Yet more news about your hero, Mugabe. Zimbabweans must now pay for hospital treatment. Not only that, they must pay in US dollars since the Zimbabwe dollar is worthless due to inflation running at 231 million per cent! Pretty good, eh 52nd. Particularly since over 80% are unemployed. And, just the right decision to make at a time when cholera is on the increase.

Zimbabwes sick forced to pay with US dollars - Times Online

Yes, Mugabe really is doing a good job. When you going over to assist your hero? What's that? You can't? Oh yeh, I guess it must be pretty difficult to get around with your foot in your mouth and your head up your arse.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Bootneck said:


> Hey! 52nd cul-de-sac! Yet more news about your hero, Mugabe. Zimbabweans must now pay for hospital treatment. Not only that, they must pay in US dollars since the Zimbabwe dollar is worthless due to inflation running at 231 million per cent! Pretty good, eh 52nd. Particularly since over 80% are unemployed. And, just the right decision to make at a time when cholera is on the increase.
> 
> Zimbabwes sick forced to pay with US dollars - Times Online
> 
> Yes, Mugabe really is doing a good job. When you going over to assist your hero? What's that? You can't? Oh yeh, I guess it must be pretty difficult to get around with your foot in your mouth and your head up your arse.



Well yes I feel the good old American Dollar should be adopted by more countries throughout  the World. White people stole all the wealth out of Zimbabwe.People like you Mr.Bootcraponyourneck.All you white Robber Barons should be forced to pay reparations to Zimbabwe.


----------



## tigerbob

52ndStreet said:


> Well yes I feel the good old American Dollar should be adopted by more countries throughout  the World. White people stole all the wealth out of Zimbabwe.People like you Mr.Bootcraponyourneck.All you white Robber Barons should be forced to pay reparations to Zimbabwe.



You'd say anything wouldn't you?

You're so full of shit.


----------



## Harry Dresden

52ndStreet said:


> Well yes I feel the good old American Dollar should be adopted by more countries throughout  the World. White people stole all the wealth out of Zimbabwe.People like you Mr.Bootcraponyourneck.All you white Robber Barons should be forced to pay reparations to Zimbabwe.



ill sum this whole thing up 69th st......FUCK OFF.....go suck a cow anus and then wash your fucken face in its rich yellow piss......


----------



## 52ndStreet

Harry Dresden said:


> ill sum this whole thing up 69th st......FUCK OFF.....go suck a cow anus and then wash your fucken face in its rich yellow piss......



You must be one of  those anal Homo marriage white boys.Stuck on anal mr.
Dresden. This is why I like Robert Mugabe, he got rid of all the Homo Anal white boys like you.Go back to Europe cave man.


----------



## Bootneck

Hey, 52 cul-de-sac, or do you prefer dead end? Here's a new avatar for you:


----------



## Harry Dresden

52ndStreet said:


> You must be one of  those anal Homo marriage white boys.Stuck on anal mr.
> Dresden. This is why I like Robert Mugabe, he got rid of all the Homo Anal white boys like you.Go back to Europe cave man.



oh geez ....insulted by the guy who sucks Mugabes balls.....whats next....


----------



## Harry Dresden

guess he is still sucking his balls....


----------



## Bootneck

Hey, 52nd cul-de-sac! I know you're in there somewhere! Nothing to say about your hero Mr Mugabe? Here's an update on how well he's doing.

It's been confirmed that the cholera epidemic in Zimbabwe has now killed more than 2,000 people and almost 40,000 have also contracted the normally preventable disease as the crisis resulting from a collapsed health service threatens the entire region. Yep, that sure is another reason to keep your man in power, ain't it!

Zimbabwe cholera epidemic: over 2,000 dead - Times Online

If only your black brothers in Zimbabwe could see what you are saying....do you think they would be proud of you?

Stupid question really. I think they would see you as precisely what you are. No need to elucidate. I'm sure it's as plain as a pikestaff to anyone reading your bigoted crap.


----------



## roomy

If all the whites walked off the African Continent they would fucking eat each other.


----------



## 52ndStreet

roomy said:


> If all the whites walked off the African Continent they would fucking eat each other.



They were not "Eating each other" before whites came.What are you trying to
say,? are you trying to say that blacks in Africa need white people, in order to survive?.Listen, people like you get necklaced , and burnt with a lot of Gasoline! or hacked to pices with machetties ,stay out of Africa!.
 Blacks have been surviving in Africa for millions of years long before white people arrived.


----------



## roomy

52ndStreet said:


> They were not "Eating each other" before whites came.What are you trying to
> say,? are you trying to say that blacks in Africa need white people, in order to survive?.Listen, people like you get necklaced , and burnt with a lot of Gasoline! or hacked to pices with machetties ,stay out of Africa!.
> Blacks have been surviving in Africa for millions of years long before white people arrived.



hahahahahahaa... you could make a living on stage in Zimbabwe with this act...350 bananas per week, money is worthless don't you know?Troll.


----------



## Toro

52ndStreet said:


> Listen, people like you get necklaced , and burnt with a lot of Gasoline! or hacked to pices with machetties ,stay out of Africa!.



Gee, and people why Zimbabwe is such a basket-case.


----------



## tigerbob

52ndStreet said:


> You appear to be saying that blacks are good because they are black, and whites are bad because they are white.  Correct?
> 
> Or is it your opinion that Morgan Tsvangirai would not be as good a President as Robert Mugabe?


----------



## Harry Dresden

69th st.quit mumbling.....take bobbies balls out of your mouth.....


----------



## tigerbob

Harry Dresden said:


> 69th st.quit mumbling.....take bobbies balls out of your mouth.....



Can you please be specific about which Bob you are referring to?


----------



## Truthspeaker

52ndStreet said:


> We all know what the White European colonialists did in the former Rhodisia,now known as Zimbabwe. They murdered, raped looted and pillaged
> the land of the black indigenous people of Zimbabwe.
> 
> Now they want the man of put an end to their plunder to step down.
> I saw never,! Mugabe must rule Zimbabwe forever!.



So the proper way to respond to oppression is to support terrorism?


----------



## Truthspeaker

52ndStreet said:


> What you are seeing,are Blacks performing tribal rituals.And beauty secrets.
> The Cow urine colors their hair.The Cow Vagina gives them nutrients.
> Please,how about you Whites in Europe sleeping with German shepards in
> the caves during the last ice age in Europe.Give me a Break.And Eating uncooked raw meat.Blacks from Egypt had to go up there and teach them everything. Ask that Greek Aristotle or Euclid,that went to Egypt to steal all
> the Egyptian knowledge, and then say it was Greek innovations and inventions!!



Nutrients? Interesting. My very best friend in the world lives in Harare. I can't believe all the stereotyping going on here. "Everyone this and everyone that. All blacks this and all whites that. 
my friend Ignatius Maziofa never sucked a cows vagina.


----------



## Truthspeaker

52ndStreet said:


> Mugabe must rule Zimbabwe forever!.White people must leave now!



Jeez, can't we all just get along? They could try not killing each other. Mugabe could try feeding his people and not himself.


----------



## Munin

52ndStreet said:


> We all know what the White European colonialists did in the former Rhodisia,now known as Zimbabwe. They murdered, raped looted and pillaged
> the land of the black indigenous people of Zimbabwe.
> 
> Now they want the man of put an end to their plunder to step down.
> I saw never,! Mugabe must rule Zimbabwe forever!.



Seriously, European colonialists left Zimbabwe back in 1980. Yeah, they murdered, raped, looted and pillaged you back then but this is 2009: You can't keep blaming the past for what is happening in the present. It is not the Europeans who are destroying Zimbabwe now, it is Mugabe. 

Germany was practically destroyed after WWI and WWII, yet they managed to become one of the worlds strongest economies in less then a few decades and is now the strongest economy in Europe. Do you hear them still whining? NO

And lets not blame the withes for what is happening now in Zimbabwe, because the withes are the ones that left power in 1980. If their is anyone to blame then it is the one governing Zimbabwe for the last three decades. And let s face it, if you throw out all the withes in Zimbabwe then you are just as  racist as the Colonials who went their in the first place. The fact that you only speak in terms of White people and Black people proves you to be just as much of a racist as those Colonials you speak of. If you want to get rid of white skilled farmers, fine but then don't complain when you don't have enough skilled farmers to work the fields and have economic problems as a result. 

"Mugabe must rule Zimbabwe forever!" I thought you were the white racist at first, but I must be wrong it seems you are only ignorant.


----------



## Harry Dresden

tigerbob said:


> Can you please be specific about which Bob you are referring to?



Robert (Bobbie) Mugabe......


----------



## ProfessorG2

Where's King Sunny when you need him?​


----------



## 52ndStreet

crazyhorse said:


> ....!



The American Genocide was perpertrated against the Indian race by the White European .
Not the enslaved African, Mr. Crazyhorse. So, please, stop drinking that frigging "Crazy horse liqour, and get off the White Horse, and get your friggin mighty whitey facts straight,
before you make these posts.Got it?.


----------



## Agnapostate

I'm an Indian, 52nd. And your ramblings are still nonsensical.


----------



## 52ndStreet

crazyhorse said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then it would be fair to say to all white and black people in America........"You thieves and invaders never owned anything in America, the land belonged to the red people long before white people and their black slaves ever arrived."  If you are going to be biased about a Continent and certain countries upon it you know shit all about in reality, you should begin by making sure your own backyard is swept clean.  How much do you actually know about the genocide against the North American Indians by the American governments of that era.  Your knowledge of your own country, if you are born American, is pretty putrid. But then your knowledge on anything is putrid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52nd str=The American Genocide was perpertrated against the Indian race by the White European .
> Not the enslaved African, Mr. Crazyhorse. So, please, stop drinking that frigging "Crazy horse liqour, and get off the White Horse, and get your friggin mighty whitey facts straight,
> before you make these posts.Got it?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But a White "Homo marriage" asshole like you, fail to see the illogic in your own crazyhorse,
> crazyWhiteman,whitehorse logic. Blacks were brought to America by force, they were slaves. For you, or any other white person to tell us to go back, after we blacks were the
> ones that built the foundation of America, is insane. You as a White murderous,European decendant,  accept the evils that your race exacted on the Red Indian man, and the Black
> man are in no position to tell Blacks or Indians anything!. unless it is reparations, linked to
> an apology.!
> 
> You are making a fool of yourself with your insane mighty whitey post.
> You must really be Crazy.!
Click to expand...


----------



## Againsheila

Archeologists claim we all came from Africa...that's where human life developed on this Earth.  Therefore, no one has a right to this continent and we should ALL return to Africa....

good grief people, get over it.  Why is a person's race so important to you?  I would think that there are a lot of things more important than race in this world.


----------



## 52ndStreet

crazyhorse said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we Black Africans are so worthless Crazyhorse, why is it that the Europeans are ready to
> sink 15 Billion Euros into building Solar cells in the Sahara Desert in North Africa to power
> Europe and Africa. Can you explain this white rush to get into the Sahara desert?
> Mr. CrazyHorse.??
Click to expand...


----------



## manu1959

52ndStreet said:


> We all know what the White European colonialists did in the former Rhodisia,now known as Zimbabwe. They murdered, raped looted and pillaged
> the land of the black indigenous people of Zimbabwe.
> 
> Now they want the man of put an end to their plunder to step down.
> I saw never,! Mugabe must rule Zimbabwe forever!.



i agree....the white colonialsts should not be involved in any way shape or form.....


----------



## Toro

Its amusing that some nutter thinks a whole country "belongs" to one person.


----------



## 52ndStreet

If we Black Africans are so worthless Crazyhorse, why is it that the Europeans are ready to sink 15 Billion Euros into building Solar cells in the Sahara Desert in North Africa to power Europe and Africa. Can you explain this white rush to get into the Sahara desert?
Mr. CrazyHorse.??[/QUOTE]


An obvious explanation would be because of the amount  of sun and heat generated by the region, perhaps because they have another agenda, as those lying theiving banksters from Eupope do when it is in their own interest.  However, why is it that you famous black Africans (who are not indigenous to North African Sahara region anyway) do not use your black scientific and enlightened culture to design, plan and fund this wonder in the Sahara Desert yourselves, and then sell that power to the whites in Europe making billions for the countries involved in that region?  Africa needs white expertise, money and skills to survive in the 21st century, that is just a fact!  If this is not so, why is it that when blacks took control of first world countries like Northern and Southern Rhodesia and South Africa, in a matter of ten years under black rule they have become third world stinking shit holes filled with vile crime, ungovernable and where the blacks are more deprived now than ever before?  Why, when blacks govern themselves do they revert to savagery, anarchy and even genocide?  You lot couldn't even clean up Harlem or Watts, never mind start some world enviromrntal project.  Remember....."Facts do not cease to exist because they are ignored."[/QUOTE]

The Blacks in the Sahara will be selling the power to the White Europeans, Moron Homo
marriage whiteboy!.


----------

